# Help please! Blood stained discharge after internal exam - ectropian cervix



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin 

I'm just after some advice to try and relax me a little. I'm 17+1 today and had what I wrongly thought was leaking fluid after a tiny wet patch in my underwear on Saturday evening. Sunday morning we went to the hospital and I was checked over and everything seemed fine. 
I was given an internal examination, had a speculum put inside and a swab taken. Baby's heart rate was about 190 on two separate occasions about 3 hours apart whilst we were in the hospital.
We went home later that afternoon and at about 9pm I went for a wee and strained a little for a bm / wind (sorry tmi...!) and when I wiped there was a pinky stained gloopy discharge. I panicked, shouted for dh and he came up and said not to worry, it would just be spotting from the examination. I also have an ectropian cervix which probably makes things worse. We went back to the ward and were seen really quickly which was great.
Baby's heart rate was at about 150 and they did another exam and cervix still closed and nothing coming out when I coughed etc. There was some red blood on the end of the speculum when she pulled it out but she said not to worry and I may get some spotting afterwards, but call them back if I was worried.
So I woke up this morning and after straining a little again, I had more of the same pink stained mucous. I was worried but tried to forget about it. We went for a scan this evening at 6pm and everything looked perfect with baby and my cervix (from when she checked on the scan) looked fine too. the lady doing the scan is a consultant gynae and said the bleeding will have been from the exam. So the second I get home I went for a wee and sod's law, there's more blood stained mucous  It was slightly darker / redder blood than the other occasions but stillmixed with mucous and was only there when I wiped once or twice after my wee. I really don't want to go back to the hospital as don't want them to do another exam as I'll probably just have the same problem tomorrow...

So, I was wondering if it's normal to have some pinky mucous and then some slightly stronger coloured blood stained mucous later on that day? I was so so relieved after my scan which had finished 30 minutes before I noticed more spotting, but now I'm all on edge again  I'd really appreciate your advice as have always found you reassuring in the past.

Apologies if this post looks odd but the text box is being strange! Hope you're having a lovely holiday 

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,



Don't worry, it all sounds normal after speculums and examinations, if ot continues tomorrow to be very red, then give them a ring again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Emilycaitlin  

If it goes back to the more pinky mucous tomorrow is that okay and not worth ringing the hospital over? Oh, and dh just said that he thought (as I showed him on the tissue!) it looked more brown the most recent lot of discharge, rather than red. Don't know if that makes a difference?

Thanks again 
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Brown usually means old blood, so that's reassuring as it means its the end of the initial loss. If it is still just pinky mucous, I wouldn't ring the hospital unless its very different,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you so much again  I had a little more on wiping last night but only pinky stained on tissue-no big lumps if mucous and nothing so far this morning so fingers crossed I have no more today  

I assume sometimes it can take a few days to settle down after an internal exam?

Sorry for more questions...  

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it can be 2 or 3 days to go completely 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks again  It seems to have settled right down today thank goodness so I'm feeling much more relaxed now


----------

